# conversion video ipod



## raphayel (3 Mars 2008)

Bonjour

J'ai essayé tous les logiciels possibles de conversion video (ffmpeg, isquint, ipod video converter) pour convertir différents types de films (.ts, .avi, .mpeg) vers un fichier lisible pour mon ipod. Mais a chaque fois que je fais glisser le film vers mon ipod via iTunes, il me donne le meme message d'ereur (impossible de deplacer le fichier ... vers l'ipod ... car il ne pourra pas l'y lire').
C'est assez inexplicable...
quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de ce que je pourrais faire?
Merci


----------



## giga64 (4 Mars 2008)

raphayel a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai essayé tous les logiciels possibles de conversion video (ffmpeg, isquint, ipod video converter) pour convertir différents types de films (.ts, .avi, .mpeg) vers un fichier lisible pour mon ipod. Mais a chaque fois que je fais glisser le film vers mon ipod via iTunes, il me donne le meme message d'ereur (impossible de deplacer le fichier ... vers l'ipod ... car il ne pourra pas l'y lire').
> C'est assez inexplicable...
> ...


 
Quel modèle d'iPod ?

T'es sûr que tes réglages lors de la conversion respectent les specs de l'iPod (résolution, débit...) ?

Handbrake possède des réglages par défaut pour l'iPod classique et le nano...

@+


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Quel modèle d'iPod ?
> 
> T'es sûr que tes réglages lors de la conversion respectent les specs de l'iPod (résolution, débit...) ?
> 
> ...


 
simple précision:
et handbrake lit (et encode) les fichiers video_ts.


----------



## raphayel (4 Mars 2008)

Pour ce qui est du modèle j'ai un ipod video. (Je ne sais pas si il y a une référence plus précise).
Pour ce qui est des réglages, j'ai utilisé pas mal de combinaisons, en particulier celle que je pense être la bonne sur ffmpeg: mp4 h.264 avec 320*240 et 4:3.
Pour ce qui est de Handbrake, je n'arrive pas à le lancer. (J'ai monté l'image disque et copié l'application dans 'Applications', pui je l'ai lancé, l'icone a rebondi dans le dock pendant un moment pour finalement dispraitre. J'ai essayé plusieurs fois de suite de remonter l'image et tout).
Des idées?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

raphayel a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du modèle j'ai un ipod video. (Je ne sais pas si il y a une référence plus précise).
> Pour ce qui est des réglages, j'ai utilisé pas mal de combinaisons, en particulier celle que je pense être la bonne sur ffmpeg: mp4 h.264 avec 320*240 et 4:3.
> Pour ce qui est de Handbrake, je n'arrive pas à le lancer. (J'ai monté l'image disque et copié l'application dans 'Applications', pui je l'ai lancé, l'icone a rebondi dans le dock pendant un moment pour finalement dispraitre. J'ai essayé plusieurs fois de suite de remonter l'image et tout).
> Des idées?


 

pour les iPod, il ya une correspondance avec les générations (1G_2G_3G...).
voir le site apple.

c'est que cette version de* hanbrake* n'est pas compatible avec ton système.
prendre une version antérieure dans _versiontracker_ par exemple.

(la version 0.9.2 est uniquement pour leopard.)


----------



## raphayel (4 Mars 2008)

Bon la j'ai honte mais j'ai un problème vraiment bizarre...J'ai trouvé la bonne version de HandBrake et l'ai lancée mais il y a un problème: au lancement, il m'affiche une dialog box 'Mise a jour disponible' (voir screen capture  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) qui s'affiche en dehors de l'écran! (En fait je ne peux la voir qu'n utilisant exposé, impossible de mettre la souris dessus! du coup dans la fenêtre principale de HandBrake tout est en grisé, je ne peux meme pas ouvrir de source.
Si j'appuie sur entrée pour obtenir l'option par défaut de la fenetre ('télécharger') l'application quitte et je me retrouve sur le site internet de handbrake, et je ne peux pas sélectionner ignorer...C'est trop bete mais je n'arrive pas a utiliser handbrake du coup.

A part ca j'ai un ipod '30G'

Les réglages que je vous ai donnés vous paraissent bons ou pas?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

raphayel a dit:


> Bon la j'ai honte mais j'ai un problème vraiment bizarre...J'ai trouvé la bonne version de HandBrake et l'ai lancée mais il y a un problème: au lancement, il m'affiche une dialog box 'Mise a jour disponible' (voir screen capture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ipod 30 G (30 G, c'est la capacité de ton iPod = 30 Go...)

sinon, dans Handbrake > preferences > general > décocher 
_check for update at launch_

et relancer Handbrake.


----------



## raphayel (5 Mars 2008)

Ok pour HandBrake (malin...)
Sinon j'ai pas réussi à le faire marcher (j'ai eu du mal à trouver une vidéo qui marchait, la plupart le faisant simplement planter) et là j'en ai trouvé une qui marchait, j'ai appuyé sur 'picture settings' et là il réfléchit toujours...
Y'a pas un moyen simple de le faire? J'ai un ipod video, un ibook g4 et ffmpeg, je me dis qu'il devrait pas y avoir tous ces problèmes...J'ai répété les procédures que j'ai trouvé dans plusieurs tutos de par le net et la réponse est toujours la même quand je fais glisser des films vers mon ipod 'impossible de déplacer le fichier vers ... car il est impossible de l'y lire'. J'ai tendance à me dire que c de l'arnaque mais bon.

Sinon pour être sûr que mon ipod fonctionne bien, vous connaissez pas un film quelconque que je pourrais télécharger dont vous êtes SUR qu'il est au bon format?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Laurent_h (5 Mars 2008)

raphayel a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai essayé tous les logiciels possibles de conversion video (ffmpeg, isquint, ipod video converter) pour convertir différents types de films (.ts, .avi, .mpeg) vers un fichier lisible pour mon ipod. Mais a chaque fois que je fais glisser le film vers mon ipod via iTunes, il me donne le meme message d'ereur (impossible de deplacer le fichier ... vers l'ipod ... car il ne pourra pas l'y lire').
> C'est assez inexplicable...
> ...



Bonsoir, 

Et avec QuickTime Pro, ça donne quoi ? (sauf pour les Mpeg)




Bon, à la réflexion, ce fil sera mieux dans "Vidéo" !


----------



## raphayel (9 Mars 2008)

Je n'ai pas quicktime pro. Il me semble que c'est un logiciel payant et j'estime avoir payé mon ipod video suffisamment cher.
Personne ne sait ou je pourrais telecharger sur internet une video dont c'est sur qu'ele marche normalement?


----------



## arsene (9 Mars 2008)

raphayel a dit:


> Je n'ai pas quicktime pro. Il me semble que c'est un logiciel payant et j'estime avoir payé mon ipod video suffisamment cher.
> Personne ne sait ou je pourrais telecharger sur internet une video dont c'est sur qu'ele marche normalement?


Bonsoir
J'ai réussi à convertir des vidéo vers ipod classic, en utilisant Handbrake, et l'option classic.
Pour le transférer vers l'ipod, je l'importe dans itunes par glisser-déposer et ensuite je synchronise l'ipod (y compris les films !  )


----------



## ArrowIV (10 Mars 2008)

Pourtant itunes me propose directement de convertir mes videos au bon format pour ipod quand nécessaire ...


----------



## mistertoc (19 Mars 2008)

iSquint rien de plus simple...


----------

